# A guy wants to sell me this rf smoker



## ironhorse07 (Nov 6, 2012)

A guy has this for sale:

Specs:
- Smoker has 2 Large Cooking Racks that slide out
- Smoker Racks are appx 5' 6" in length and 3' in width
- Reverse Flow
- 20"X24" fire box
- Chrome Dampers
- Propane burner mounted on Back side of Smoker (cook your favorite fried or boiled foods, etc)
- Grill On Back of Smoker with 2 Racks
- Chrome Smoke Stacks
- New 3500lb. axle
- New Tires
- New 15" Wheels
- Jack
- Taillights
- Total length of smoker from tongue to end is appx 12ft













1.jpg



__ ironhorse07
__ Nov 6, 2012


















2.jpg



__ ironhorse07
__ Nov 6, 2012


















3.jpg



__ ironhorse07
__ Nov 6, 2012


















5.jpg



__ ironhorse07
__ Nov 6, 2012


















4.jpg



__ ironhorse07
__ Nov 6, 2012


















6.jpg



__ ironhorse07
__ Nov 6, 2012


















7.jpg



__ ironhorse07
__ Nov 6, 2012






Wants $900. What do you guys think?

Here is my observations:

With his  firebox dimensions of 20 x 24 and then estimating the other side at probably 24" it comes up to 11520 cu. in. pit calculator for the given size he says the grates are should be 22381.92 cu. in. a 51.5% differential.

In the one pic of the grates it appears the grate is about even or slightly below the top of the firebox which would put the rf plate 3 or 4 in. lower and the opening in about the center of the firebox.

Hoping the experts can help me out.

Thanks,

Doug


----------



## jrod62 (Nov 6, 2012)

$900 ? I would jump on it !


----------



## bruno994 (Nov 6, 2012)

If I remember right, this is the same smoker another gentleman here bought and had to do some major overhaul to...let me find the link to the thread....be right back.


----------



## bruno994 (Nov 6, 2012)

Here is the complete thread....a must read before you buy this one IronHorse...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/126633/reverse-flow-flop


----------



## daveomak (Nov 6, 2012)

Ironhorse, morning..... Bruno994.... Good job on the search... You have a great memory.....   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  .... 

 It sure looks like the same smoker UGA FAN bought....   For $900 it is a good deal..... If you have someone that can follow the mods boykjo did to it, and paid them $500 for making it work, you would be ahead of the game...   That is a tough decision...   In my signature line are links to smokers that will give you an idea of what needs to be done to make it a great smoker....  At least, you would have a cooking chamber, warming box, trailer, racks and one really good start on a smoker.... Looks like about $2500 + head start....   Dave


----------



## ironhorse07 (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks for the replys guys, nice catch Bruno994 it is the same smoker. Thanks for the insight Dave, that is about the same things I was kicking around now after reading that post again it seems that once they increased the stack to 6" pipe it worked pretty good. Maybe a fan for the stoker? I do have access to pipe and welders that work for beer so mods are not out of reach I was just not sure if it was one of those deals that it is better to start from scratch than modify existing. However, for $900 there is quite a bit there to start with (about what I paid for my Traeger Texas in 2009).

Doug


----------



## bruno994 (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks guys, the pic just triggered something in my mind I guess.  For the money and if you have some thirsty helpers, it's probably worth it.  I have a bit under $1200 tied up into mine, but I got the tank free and the trailer for $100 (plus $200 for new tires), $40 for LED taillights, $150 for sink and water pump, $40 for wood to floor the trailer, $40 for the burner, $60 for temp gauges, $20 for chipping hammer handles, and probably $500 for 1/4 plate, 3/4 x 9 expanded metal and numerous other sticks of various metal. 













Booze Fighters Cook Off 005.jpg



__ bruno994
__ Aug 21, 2012


















Booze Fighters Cook Off 008.jpg



__ bruno994
__ Aug 21, 2012


----------



## ironhorse07 (Nov 7, 2012)

Update: after trading emails with this guy and saying ok I'll take it but I want protection. So he tells me we can go through ebay and they will basically escrow it. Then I get an invoice with payment details and all that, however, use ebay money pack, basically a wire transfer. The email address was eBay [[email protected]] looked funny to me so I called ebay. It is a SCAM, BEWARE. ebay said you are only protected on transactions through ebay. Lucked out on that one.

Doug


----------



## smoking b (Nov 13, 2012)

Glad you didn't get taken on that one. The same smoker & pic seems to be popping up on CL in other places now as well.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...moker-make-its-way-to-washington-update-11-13


----------



## bwburgin1015 (Nov 13, 2012)

I was about to say...I've seen those exact photos on Craigslist here in Charlotte, NC for the same price.  I didn't have $900 to drop so I didn't really consider it...but it sounded too good to be true.


----------



## driedstick (Nov 13, 2012)

Good research everyone.


----------



## boykjo (Nov 13, 2012)

Good  catch..... Did you report it to anyone so they can go after these scammers who are ripping people off..... I bet it probably wont do any good.. They are probably doing this from out of the country.... If or when there is a judgment day I hope they get what they deserve......


----------



## ironhorse07 (Nov 13, 2012)

Yeah I reported it, probably didn't do any good. Ever since I called him on it he has beed trying to guilt me and rant at me so the verbal sparring with the piece of @#$% low-life has been fun.


----------



## urbotrimmm (May 18, 2013)

a note, if it sounds too good to be true, then it probably is.  $900 wouldn't even get a descent start on that unit.  To good to be true!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 29, 2013)

Jump on that , you can work any bugs out yourself...

That's worth more as scrap than he wants for it... good find.


----------

